# Suche - galvanischen Trenner 0-10V



## Kurt (11 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

suche einen *billigen* (wenig Geld) galvanischen Trenner für einen analogen unipolaren Sollwert.
Trennung zwischen einem Analogausgang 0-10V und einem Steuergerät, dessen Sollwerteingang nicht potentialfrei ist (Elektronik GND hat 230V gegen PE).

Anforderung an die Genauigkeit und Linearität:
keine

In der Anlage benötige ich 17 solche Dinger.
Es soll sich schon um was Robustes handeln und nicht um ein stirbt wie die Fliege Produkt. Ebenso bringe ich ein Plakat wie die 2008 nicht unter.

kurt


----------



## Hermann (11 Juli 2009)

schau mal hier:
http://www.schuhmann-messtechnik.de


----------



## Kurt (13 Juli 2009)

THX - werde mal anfrage.
Auch die SINEAX von Metrawatt (CamilleBauer) sind anscheinend bezahlbar.


----------



## TimoK (14 Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

guck mal hier, vielleicht interessant:

http://www.prelectronics.de/idd1048.asp?Prod_Title=2204

Preis liegt bei 139€/Liste.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## crash (14 Juli 2009)

guckst du bei Rinck Electronic 
...ist auch günstig.


----------



## Kurt (15 Juli 2009)

THX@all

die CamilleBauer und prelectronics liegen etwa preisgleich.
der Schuhmann hat den halben preis ~70 euronen und ab Lager!
den Rinck muss ich erst... 

kurt


----------



## leg-gmbh (16 Juli 2009)

hallo,

hier noch eine moeglichkeit, unter 70,-
z.b. serie tv2, trennverstaerker
www.leg-gmbh.de

- sorry -  auch wenn werbung sonst verpoent ist

gruss
e.l.


----------

